# Heat gun on shrink caps?



## English

Have any of you ever used a heat gun on your shrink caps? I've got an electric heat gun I was thinking about trying. (it's like a high temperature blow dryer) Usually use it to shrink sheathing on wiring harnesses.


----------



## cpfan

My brother and his best friend use a heat gun to apply shrinks. One had a lower wattage model (sorry don't remember the numbers) and it didn't work well. The higher wattage one did.

We use a pot of boiling water. Hold the shrink in place with a slotted wooden spoon. Dip, and done pretty quickly.

Steve


----------



## phantom

I use this tool.


----------



## MUMBA

*heat gun*

i use a heat gun all the time ive used it for years it works great it is allso
used for removing paint to it not bad at that to


----------



## English

Yeah, it works on bumper stickers too.. Guess I'll be trying it out. If it doesn't work for me I can always do the boiling water thing!


----------



## smurfe

I used to use the boiling water. Works fine but I kept burning my hands. I now use a heat embossing gun. It works pretty good. It is one similar to *THIS ONE*. The wire tool shown above with the boiling water works pretty good to. Your heat gun might work if it don't get too hot. I tried mine and it would instantly melt the shrink.

Smurfe


----------



## English

*Heat gun:UPDATE*

Just thought I'd let everyone know, the heat gun worked great. I was able to do several bottles at one time. Thanks for all the feed back folks.

Matt


----------



## HomerT

I did my first ones last night with just a hair-dryer. Seemed to work fine.

-Todd


----------



## joewino

I use a heat gun all the time.

You just have to be careful not the get the capsule too hot otherwise the capsule starts to melt and creates holes.

I use a fork to hold down the top of the capsule during the inital shrink, and then take the fork away to finish it up.

joe


----------



## al b

*heat gun*

I have used a wagner heat gun for over twelve years. The technique has become second nature. A combination of rotating of the bottle and distance from heat source is key. To avoid the foil on the top from sticking up after heating, i use my palm to hit the top of the bottle after each heating. I am used to it but it can be quite hot to some people, so use a cotton glove or even paper towel. Short of an expensive heat tunnel, this is quite affective.


----------



## Noontime

Well I think everyone pretty much covered it. I've used everything from a blow dryer, heat gun, and even a butane torch. The key is balancing how hot your heat source is with the appropriate distance from the shrink wrap.

I'm glad it worked out well for you.


----------

